# Let's get ready to rumble!



## LoveSci (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone in TAM land!
I've been lurking for a while, getting a feel for the site. It seems like such a nice, welcoming place. There's plenty of serious talk, and light hearted banter. I've been looking for a place I can go for the occasional "issues" that pop up with being divorced and remarried.
Its been 4 years since I separated and I'm so glad I don't have to see her everyday. Do the rest of you still want to strangle your ex almost every time you see them? Granted its not as bad as it used to be, but you know how it is...
Our biggest problem is that she insists on getting them into wrestling. There's endless practices and continual meets. And as far as I can see, neither one of them is all that great. I still support them and go to the events that I can, but it's so f'ing annoying! She seems to have pushed them into this sport because her boyfriend's son does it. I might also add that she started smoking after she started dating him too. That's the personality she has.
They both say they like wrestling, but it seems like she has brainwashed them into it. She also seems to have them convinced that they have to be there or she will fall apart.
I would love to have them live with us full-time, but she's not having any of that. We live in a much better school district and she just moved to a worse one than they were in. I don't understand how I ever married her.
I make sure not to openly bash her in front of the kids, but they're getting old enough to know that she doesn't follow thru on things. My wife and I have given in to the fact that my ex is never going to pull her head out of her ass and are trying to make the best of it. I'm even going to try to start volunteering at some of the meets. I figure if I seem more interested, she'll want them to have less to do with it, or I'll just develop an even closer relationship with them. Either way, I win.
What crazy battles do you continually have with your ex?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Mine seems to see me as some sort of relationship therapist. Do I want to hear about his latest Jerry Springer-style shenanigans with some mad b*tch? No I do not

Luckily I see him very rarely and when daughter is off to uni (18 months) it might be never at all!


----------

